# buzz my daft cat xxx



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

This was Buzz named afer Buzz lightyear cos when we went to the SSPCA to get a cat he was jumping at the bars like a nutter so he def picked us! 

He was mad lol.....he had a thing for shoe boxes, he would sit in them and my daughter would pull him round the house, he loved going for a ride daft wee thing that he was. 

Lost him almost 2 years ago now when he was run over. Broke my heart when we lost him, I miss him so much, still makes me sad to look at the pics


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sorry for your loss he was a gorgeous looking cat


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

sorry for your loss, he is playing with all the other animals that have passed over to a better place,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

he was beautiful,,so sorry he is no longer with you,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

i am so sorry my heart goes out to you (((HUGS)))


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Sweet dreams Buzz xx


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

sorry for your loss of Buzz he looked a lovely cat may he RIP


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks to you all for taking the time to comment. How lovely to have somewhere to remember our pets, we never forget them but its really nice to be reminded in this way. I hadn't looked at his pics in a while


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

RIP Buzz sweet dreams x


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Paula-what a handsome boy you got to love and cherish


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Aww what a sweetie - we never forget out lost pets and its nice to remember the good time


----------

